# good find



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Always good to find something like this when you are stripping paper

Dammit, I had this in" paint" right side up

I give up:cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Always good to find something like this when you are stripping paper
> 
> Dammit, I had this in" paint" right side up
> 
> I give up:cursing::cursing::cursing:


the BIG question is, do you REMEMBER hanging it 

I finally stopped signing my work. I used to do it out of superstition, then I had a spat of "ooops" and the superstition ran the other way.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> the BIG question is, do you REMEMBER hanging it
> 
> I finally stopped signing my work. I used to do it out of superstition, then I had a spat of "ooops" and the superstition ran the other way.


We've done a lot of church interiors. After encountering the signature of a previous painter, I started the tradition of signing in an inconspicuous spot. There are a number of reredos around here with my name signed on the top.

Anyone know what happened to Bender?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> We've done a lot of church interiors. After encountering the signature of a previous painter, I started the tradition of signing in an inconspicuous spot. There are a number of reredos around here with my name signed on the top.
> 
> Anyone know what happened to Bender?


In the 70's I was on a crew that spruced up the Music Hall, (fka Metropolitan Theatre, aka The Wang Center, aka Metropolitan Center, aka Citi Performing Arts Center ) . We was 60 feet up (inside) washing and re-gilding the Putti and other stucaturi and scagliola. One of the little cherubs prolly still holds my business card in his butt cheeks


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

daArch said:


> In the 70's I was on a crew that spruced up the Music Hall, (fka Metropolitan Theatre, aka The Wang Center, aka Metropolitan Center, aka Citi Performing Arts Center ) . We was 60 feet up (inside) washing and re-gilding the Putti and other stucaturi and scagliola. One of the little cherubs prolly still holds my business card in his butt cheeks



The visual on that makes me chuckle.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

Sometimes you find old newspaper as a first layer underneath wallpaper.
Recently, I had a weather report from 1936, a while ago an article about some Nazi war parade...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> the BIG question is, do you REMEMBER hanging it
> 
> I finally stopped signing my work. I used to do it out of superstition, then I had a spat of "ooops" and the superstition ran the other way.


Actually , when I bid on the job, I did remember, so I knew it would take about an hour:thumbsup:. In the powder room where the HO applied a self stick border was a whole different story


----------

